

Ranking News Items with Upvotes - kiudee
http://www.evanmiller.org/ranking-news-items-with-upvotes.html

======
signaler
Nothing said about random votes and how they affect the outcome. The equations
should factor in votes which are mere noise. This could be from users
accidentally upvoting, or scripts which bulk-vote topics with certain
keywords.

